# Cabela's Warranty on store brand boots



## Huge29

What would be your expectation on what the warranty is on Cabela's own brand of boots based on this quote from their return policy? http://www.cabelas.com/custserv/custser ... z_l=Footer 


> Cabela's brand clothing and footwear is guaranteed for the lifetime of the product under normal wear and tear and defects in workmanship.


So based on this information:
1-What is the warranty period?
2-What is normal wear and tear for hunting boots (not dress shoes)?
I am just wondering if I have lost my mind or if this is what I originally thought as being deceptive based on my recent experience.


----------



## Chaser

The phrase "lifetime of the product" leaves the door open for them to refuse to warranty the item. On pair of boots, however, MY interpretation of the lifetime of the product would be until the tread is worn off the soles.


----------



## bowgy

If you look at some of the boots in the bargin cave you would think that they take anything at any condition back.


----------



## polarbear

I wore a pair of Danners hard for 3-4 months until the insides started warping and rubbing hard on my feet. I brought them in stinky, dirty, and with a lot of tread gone, and they gave me a full refund. I couldn't believe it, but I think they take the Walmart approach to returns a lot of the time.


----------



## Huge29

bowgy said:


> If you look at some of the boots in the bargain cave you would think that they take anything at any condition back.


That same thought crossed my mind also.

They have decided that lifetime means one year. They have also decided that hunting boots should not have any scuffs on the side of the boot are outside of the normal wear and tear for hunting boots. I asked for her manager and the manager of the second guy, no one could answer why they don't just call it a one-year warranty. Not that I agree or disagree with how long a boot should be warranted, but I find their move to be very deceptive. In my case, the boots are $160 and I have really liked them until the seam opened up near the knuckle area where snow and ice now enters and quickly makes feet become wet. I have had them for about three years and I wear them no more than 10 times/year with likely a total of 20 days ever used, the tread is still 75%. To pay about $8/day seems ridiculous to me. This has really soured my mouth towards the company. I stayed totally professional, but firm in that I completely disagree with their policy. I will just have them repaired and likely not spend my money there anymore. What made me the most upset is how the last lady just could not believe that I had taken these really nice boots out and totally misused them by allowing rocks and limbs to scratch the boot, apparently these were meant for church attendance, not hunting...


----------



## bowgy

I did buy a pair for an elk hunt and wore them for 3 months pryor to break them in. On the 2nd day of the hunt it rained and my feet were soaked, I sent them back because they were supposed to be water proof, after I had them about 5 months they gave me a full refund.


----------



## Nambaster

The cabelas back country hikers are my favorite boot priced below any of the Kennetrek boots. I think they are about $70. I buy a pair and wear them out in about a year. They shred through shoe laces. Everytime I have brought them back when the seems bust they give me another set. They are a good boot and they keep you on the mountain. Instead of returning them I have started to just re-purchase the boots out of guilt. I feel it is one of the hight quality boots for under $100 and keeps me in the mountains doing what I love.

I have purchase Hi-tech boots and they have not lasted me 1 outing. I have also purchased Merrills that have not lasted me 1 outing as well. I guess that I am really hard on boots, but the rebound on the Back Country Hikers keeps me in the hills and away from sprained ankles. They are waterproof and do a good job giving me the strength to ge a little farther. http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas- ... l+Products


----------



## stimmie78

I go through boots quite a bit with work so I've been buying Cabela's brand for a while. I've had to return some because their dry-plus didn't keep my feet dry. I haven't had any grief at all taking them in. And I even took one pair in caked with mud. I do keep the box and I put the receipt in the box so I don't have to dig around for it when I do need to take them in.


----------



## Huge29

I just took them to a shoe repair place, he was amazed that they use cotton string instead of nylon. $9 and they will be nearly as good as new. I am only miffed by the deceptive wording of the policy, clearly written to mislead IMHO.


----------



## Huge29

I took my 17-year old Sorels with a big hole in them and he fixed those too for $7, I don't know how those places stay in business with such minimal charges. I had him fix three overall and very happy with the work.


----------



## Huge29

Coming back from the dead...I realized that I hadn't ever added my review to Cabela's website, so I did so last night. Lo and behold I get a call from Cabela's corporate office and she was appalled, seemed incredulous of my experience. She wanted me to mail them in for a quick replacement, which I thought was odd since I had bought them in the store not by mail. She specified that the warranty is indeed lifetime and there is no such thing as a one year limit. I was glad to see that they actually listened to the feedback, but was soured enough over the experience where I told her thanks for the offer, but I am no longer interested in doing any business with them. Maybe the Lehi store is just running by their own set of rules...


----------



## elkmule123

Where did you take your boots to get fixed? I've got a pair of Irish Setters that a seam has busted open and would like to get them fixed.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

Go-Gos on Redwood and 78th is about as good as it gets when it comes to boot repair. The guy is a master cobbler if there ever was one.


----------



## Huge29

1900 south and state st


----------



## hossblur

I kinda feel for cabelas. I talked to the manager in the cave and he was telling me about how a large percentage of the stuff in their was high end stuff someone bought for a hunt, then returned it after the hunt. In short they were "renting" stuff they couldn't afford. I like that cabelas will stand behind their stuff, but that means that we all pay the mark up for the guys who try to take advantage.


----------



## HunterDavid

Huge29 said:


> Coming back from the dead...I realized that I hadn't ever added my review to Cabela's website, so I did so last night. Lo and behold I get a call from Cabela's corporate office and she was appalled, seemed incredulous of my experience. She wanted me to mail them in for a quick replacement, which I thought was odd since I had bought them in the store not by mail. She specified that the warranty is indeed lifetime and there is no such thing as a one year limit. I was glad to see that they actually listened to the feedback, but was soured enough over the experience where I told her thanks for the offer, but I am no longer interested in doing any business with them. Maybe the Lehi store is just running by their own set of rules...


I too made a purchase that I was not happy with, but mine was a bargain cave item that was even marked that it was not "returnable". I gave it a negative rating and like you, I got a call the next day from their corporate. The lady told me to take it back and return it anyways. She said if they didn't take it, to ask for a manager. I took it back on Friday and the girl said they couldn't take it back. I asked for a manager and explained the call from corporate, like I did to the girl at the desk, and he gave me a full refund! I think it just depends on who you get there, to be honest with you.


----------



## Huge29

hossblur said:


> I kinda feel for cabelas. I talked to the manager in the cave and he was telling me about how a large percentage of the stuff in their was high end stuff someone bought for a hunt, then returned it after the hunt. In short they were "renting" stuff they couldn't afford. I like that cabelas will stand behind their stuff, but that means that we all pay the mark up for the guys who try to take advantage.


I agree, that is ridiculous that that would ever happen! I am surprised that they would even offer a refund; in my case I only wanted an exchange as I need boots and I bought boots with the idea of them standing behind them. The shoe repair place gave some good insight into the quality; had they been made with nylon string they would be fine, but they were made out of cut rate cotton. He was surprised that a boot that retails for $180 would use such a poor quality material.


----------



## paddler

hossblur said:


> I kinda feel for cabelas. I talked to the manager in the cave and he was telling me about how a large percentage of the stuff in their was high end stuff someone bought for a hunt, then returned it after the hunt. In short they were "renting" stuff they couldn't afford. I like that cabelas will stand behind their stuff, but that means that we all pay the mark up for the guys who try to take advantage.


A buddy of mine is a manager at REI, and they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee. He tells me that the policy is routinely abused. Some guy bought a set of $1800 carbon fiber bicycle wheels that he used to compete in a triathalon, then returned them saying he wasn't satisfied. Because they cannot be resold, REI had to cut them up. We all pay for this type of fraud, of course.


----------



## middlefork

paddler213 said:


> A buddy of mine is a manager at REI, and they have a 100% satisfaction guarantee. He tells me that the policy is routinely abused. Some guy bought a set of $1800 carbon fiber bicycle wheels that he used to compete in a triathalon, then returned them saying he wasn't satisfied. Because they cannot be resold, REI had to cut them up. We all pay for this type of fraud, of course.


Better talk to him again. They did away with their 100% satisfaction guarantee earlier this year or are at least limiting it to 1 year.

Rumor has it that many outdoor related companies that offer lifetime warranties are going to move away because of the abuse.


----------



## elkmule123

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Go-Gos on Redwood and 78th is about as good as it gets when it comes to boot repair. The guy is a master cobbler if there ever was one.


Any other suggestions of where to get some repairs done? I stopped by this evening and he stated that he doesn't do repairs any more.


----------



## N8ON

It seems like the last few years they have really been more strict on returns. It was just seven or eight years ago that if it said Cabelas on it they would back the product. I had no problem paying slightly more for the assurance that if in a couple of years I had a problem that they would replace the item. Recently they have been strict on a year warranty for their products. It makes me wonder if they are trying to keep products cheaper, like the cotton strings on your boots, and therefore can't back the products like previously. On the more expensive items that I buy there I just keep the purchase date in mind, so if it is getting close to a year and they are starting to break down I can return them without hassle.


----------



## brookieguy1

They treated me very well on waders. I think attitude has alot to do with it. Let them know how you interpreted the guarantee, and how you hope they will represent it. Let them think you were happy with the product, just not the longevity of it.


----------



## Huge29

elkmule123 said:


> Any other suggestions of where to get some repairs done? I stopped by this evening and he stated that he doesn't do repairs any more.


I went to the guy on about 19th South and State on the east side of the road, just north of the city offices. Good work and cheap.


----------



## Shunter

I brought some cabelas boots in after having them for 18 months. They were coming apart at the seems, and the insole had collapsed. Talking to the reps there is the first I had heard of the warranty on the lifetime of the product and not a lifetime warranty. After talking to 3 different people they finally decided to give me a refund for them, I think it helped when I told them that I'd be buying new boots from them to replace the old ones. They should just call it a 1 year warranty though. It's deceiving the way they word it. But it ended up alright for and being able to return boots after 18 months was pretty great


----------



## elkmule123

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Go-Gos on Redwood and 78th is about as good as it gets when it comes to boot repair. The guy is a master cobbler if there ever was one.


Thanks for the lead, BTW.



Huge29 said:


> I went to the guy on about 19th South and State on the east side of the road, just north of the city offices. Good work and cheap.


I try and check them out, thanks.


----------

